#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  negociação para redução do valor unitário do aluguel de poste!

## cid

olá pessoal, meu nome é Cid de Carvalho, sou consultor da empresa Wanax Telecomunicações e venho através deste me colocar a disposição para esclarecimento de possíveis duvidas.. além dos nossos serviços e projetos de consultoria, estamos com uma novidade que é referente a redução do valor pago no aluguel dos postes. 

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]para mais informações entre em contato comigo através do WhatsApp link abaixo[/COLOR]
https://lnkd.in/d_4rz9h

----------

